

MIG: Mozilla's platform for real-time digital forensics and incident response - adamnemecek
http://mig.mozilla.org/

======
jms703
I really like MIG's small footprint. It looks really simple to deploy on a
large number of datacenter systems and end user laptops.

------
sciurus
At a glance, seems similar to Facebook's
[https://osquery.io/](https://osquery.io/)

~~~
stephendicato
Likewise, similar to GRR Rapid Response -
[https://github.com/google/grr](https://github.com/google/grr)

~~~
zobzu
its more similar to GRR than osquery. osquery doesnt let you control agents
remotely out of the box

also, mig is in go thus easy to deploy and to run on any platform

osquery supports sql like queries on tables

grr and osquery supports remote execs as root, mig doesnt

